# what's the best way to charge for bag salt



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

just got my first salt spreader a snow ex mini pro 575. just curious on the best way charge.


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I add some to the price of each bag.


----------



## APT Snow (Oct 23, 2004)

I use 80# bags and usually charge $20-25 a bag spread.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

WOW......that's like $500-$625 a ton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

I actually use the 50lb bags of haylite......... Most folks mark up the salt 50%. So if you get the bag of salt for 5 bucks then its 10 bucks per bag spread......... I buy my salt 3 skids at a time 2 get the discounted price of $4.25 per bag and I get $10 per bag spread. Makes it worth while when I wake up to go do the stip malls and spread a skid of salt. I have about $220 in a skid and after bill for $500 for the skid spread. Crazy part is, I know several folks getting $12 per bag spread and getting the salt at the same price as im getting it. Good for them. Make dat money!!!!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

millsaps118;1171703 said:


> WOW......that's like $500-$625 a ton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I get $25 per 50. payup



snowcrazy;1171730 said:


> Most folks mark up the salt 50%. So if you get the bag of salt for 5 bucks then its 10 bucks per bag spread.........QUOTE]
> 
> Wouldn't that be 100%?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

cretebaby;1171826 said:


> I get $25 per 50. payup


Same here... $25, sometimes $30, per 50 lbs. spread



cretebaby;1171826 said:


> Wouldn't that be 100%?


Ah, that math is so confusing sometimes...


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I have 2 brands of bagged salt I use, normal salt spreaded customer cost is 18.00 a bag the better salt for deeper snow pack or colder temps spreaded is 24.00 per 50# bag


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow. wow wow. you guys make a killing on salt. Even if it casts you more for salt. Bag salt I buy for $3.46 per 50lbs. bag. and spread for $0.17 per lbs. that's $8.50 per bag. and I make decent money at that. I still get $0.17 per lbs for my bulk salt. That costs me $23.00 a ton. However i guess living in Utah helps make salt a little cheaper.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

We charge $240.00 to $300.00 per ton applied (.12 to .15 per pound) for bulk salt. Depending on size of lot, shape, cars, etc.


----------



## capnsac (Jul 29, 2008)

we charge $35 per bag spread. That's the going rate here.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I am confused on your pricing for a small lot or residential. My minimum for salting is $25. If a house takes 25# of salt, are you charging $8.50 for salt that costs 1/2 of $5, or are you charging $8.50 + stopping fee or $8.50 per 50# with a minimum fee that you have not stated. For one place that uses a full bag, I get more like 40+ and it takes less than 10 minutes to do.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

$0.18-.20/lb applied bulk or bagged. It depends what truck goes to that stop sometimes. IT might have a vbox on the back or a tailgate. Minimum charge for salting is automatically $25.00 for spot salting an things like that.


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

.18 - .20/lb as well. I will spot salt some driveways, I'll charge $4 for some, but thats for like 20lbs, thats plenty of salt for a little 2 car driveway.
Its not that much hassle for me to push a button as im leaving. Mostly for my senior citizens.


----------



## ctbman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Charge for bag salt*

In milwaukee we charge $.35 per pound


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

pats plowing;1173659 said:


> I am confused on your pricing for a small lot or residential. My minimum for salting is $25. If a house takes 25# of salt, are you charging $8.50 for salt that costs 1/2 of $5, or are you charging $8.50 + stopping fee or $8.50 per 50# with a minimum fee that you have not stated. For one place that uses a full bag, I get more like 40+ and it takes less than 10 minutes to do.


Yes $8.50 for 50 lbs. I sell in 50 lbs increments. and not other fees. so yes if i only dump 50 lbs i only get 8.50


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Sell based on the value of your service not the cost*

We sell bagged salt for .48 per pound applied with a truck spreader and labor charge on top of the material if we are not plowing.

That's how we do it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Prices will vary drastically from area to area. The size of the lot and the amount of ice events you get/ year will make a big difference in price. The thoughts of 500-$1000/ton salt is very unrealistic around here unless your spreading a few bags a night.


----------



## dynogt16 (Oct 14, 2013)

Good info. shows we are in the ballpark here.


----------

